# Toro Z4235



## rws (Apr 26, 2012)

I have had the subject mower for a couple of years and I relly like it. My problem or concern is that the tires can do a lot of damage to the lawn if you do not baby the controls. The machine is powerful and cuts like a dream. I was wondering of anyone has tried another brand or size tire on their Z4235 mower. Tires almost seem too narrow and slip or skid VERY easily.
Thks,
Russ


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*tires*

Welcome to the forum,rws! What size are on it?


----------



## rws (Apr 26, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum,rws! What size are on it?


Tires are 18 x 8.5 - 8 I though about a wider tire but wasn't sure if it would fit mower.
Thank you for the reply!
Russ


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try to post some pics of the rear tires/wheels,and if possible,measurements of the bolt pattern of the wheel. I can check to see if there are some wider one that fit it.


----------



## rws (Apr 26, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Try to post some pics of the rear tires/wheels,and if possible,measurements of the bolt pattern of the wheel. I can check to see if there are some wider one that fit it.


I measured the bolt pattern. Oppposing bolts are 4" on center and adjacent are ~ 2.75". My stepson has a Troy Bilt mower and does not seem to have the problem I do so I checked his mower and the only obvious difference was his rear tires are farther apart. Same size tire. I have attached photos.
Thanks for your reply and help.
Russ


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the looks of the first picture,you don't have very much clearance, between the tire,and the frame. But,it could still take a 18x10.5x8. Try checking Carlisle tires ,and see if they have one with a decent turf tread.
The biggest problem with the Toro Timecutter series, is that they weren't made for rough,uneven lawns,or hills. They have the torque,to climb them...they just don't have the traction.


----------



## rws (Apr 26, 2012)

You are exactly right about the torque. When slowing to negotiate a tight turn it is very hard to slow one side w/o it starting to spin the tire in reverse and thereby burning a spot in the lawn. Our soil here in Central KY is very clay based and slick which aggravates the problem. As my stepson said, "It's touchy!" If you try and go across a slight slope it will fishtail if you are not careful. Love all other aspects of the mower. Guess I will just have to be more careful.
Thanks for the help and I will check out the tire info.
Russ


----------

